
Show HN: Onbudget.io – Smart budgets and SMS alerts for your bank account - karlhills
https://www.onbudget.io
======
Amir6
Great idea. Very interesting that you can connect to this many banks.
Excellent source of innovation for pattern detection analysis and providing
personalized tips (like breaking bad budget habits. As an example in case of a
friend of mine, buying energy drinks as a habit every single day for years
which has both financial and health consequences). Wish you all the best.

